

Browsers Should be Cars not Shopping Carts - jeffreybaird
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/doc/2012/09/22/browsers-should-have-been-cars-instead-theyre-shopping-carts/

======
jeffreybaird
"Think about what it means to drive. The cabin, steering wheel, pedals,
controls, engine, tires and chassis of a car are all controlled by you. The
world through which you move is outside, not inside. Even in malls, you park
outside the stores. The stores do not intrude inside your personal space.
Driving is no less personal and no less masterfully yours when you ride a bike
or a motorcycle, or pilot a plane. Those are all personal vehicles too. A
browser should have been like one of those, and that was kind of the idea back
in the early days when we talked about “surfing” and the “information
highway.” But it didn’t turn out that way. Instead browsers became shopping
carts that get fresh skins at every website."

What exactly would this look like?

